# [erledigt] X-Server konfigurieren

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe sehr lange keine neue Linux-Distribution mehr eingerichtet, mußte es aber jetzt wieder in Angriff nehmen. Es gibt ein Handicap: nach zwei Schlaganfällen habe ich zwar ausreichend Zeit, aber die rechte Hand ist inzwischen unbrauchbar, und die Tipperei mit links wird leider gelegentlich etwas fehlerhaft. Außerdem ist so ziemlich alles, was ich mal konnte/wußte aus dem Gedächtnis verschwunden. Vermutlich muß ich mit den einfachsten Fragen wieder nerven.

Und dann scheint sich einiges leicht verändert zu haben, meine alten Notizen helfen nicht mehr immer. Das erste Problem ist die Konfiguration des XServers. Kompiliert ist er, startet aber nicht, es gibt eine Fehlermeldung. Es gab mal eine automatisierte Konfiguration mit Xsetup oder Xconfigure oder so ähnlich, mit der in /etc/X11 wenigstens erstmal eine xorg.conf erstellt wurde, die ich dann korrigieren konnte. Das funktioniert aber nicht mehr, und "X -configure" liefert mir nichts Brauchbares. Wo kriege ich jetzt eine Konfigurationsdatei her?

Edit: hat sich teilweise erledigt. Ich brauchte noch xterm, und ein paar Fensterchen zu bekommen. Eine Konfigurationsdatei finde ich aber trotzdem nichtLast edited by Christoph Schnauß on Fri Dec 23, 2011 5:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die xorg.conf wird heute in den meisten Fällen nicht mehr benötigt. Das einzige was man braucht wenn man keine Englische Tastatur möchte ist der Ordner /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (falls nicht vorhanden einfach anlegen). Im Kernel sollte evdev vorhanden sein.

Darin erstellt man dann eine Datei:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "mouse-all"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

Jetzt solte nach einem Neustart von X auch die Tastatur Deutsch sein. Den Rest macht X von alleine.

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

>  Den Rest macht X von alleine.

 

Theoretisch bzw. nach Howto ist das so. Ich habe halt meine inzwischen längst überholten alten Notizen im Archiv und offensichtlich hat sich an einigen Stellen ziemlich viel geändert. Der Rechner ist einigermaßen neu, und da er eine neue Platte brauchte ergab sich die willkommene Gelegenheit, endlich mal wieder ein ordentliches Gentoo zusammenzuschrauben.

Und irgendetwas anderes klemmt noch ganz gewaltig. Ich gehe im Moment noch von einer gechrooteten Umgebung aus. Da war jetzt einmal kurz der X.Server samt xterm-Fensterchen da, abwer die Maus tat gar nichts, und es war keine Möglichkeit mehr, auf eine andere Konsole zu wechseln, ich kam nur noch über reset des gesamten Rechners wieder raus. Nach dem nächsten Aufruf wieder aus einer gechrooten Umgebung heraus mag dann jetzt der X-Server gar nicht mehr, die Meldung lautet "no devices to configure. Aborted".

*kopfkratz*

Grüße ebenfalls

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

So, für heute reichts mir. Ich kriege da irgendwas nicht gebacken. Wenn ich "startx" versuche, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung und der XServer startet nicht. Wenn ich stattdessen "xinit" benutze, startet der XServer zwar und zeigt auch ein XTerm-Fensterchen, aber die Maus bewegt sich nicht und auch eine Tastatureingabe ist unmöglich.

Schlimmer noch: alle Konsolen sind nicht mehr erreichbar, unhängig davon, ob es da eine gechrootete Umgebung gibt oder nicht. Nichts ist mehr möglich, der Rechner muß per reset-Knopf resolut heruntergefahren werden. Wenn ich eine Konfigurationsdatei hätte, wüßte ich wenigstens, daß ich selber was falsch gemacht habe und könnte nachschauen, ob es was zu korrigieren gibt. "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" zeigt nach dem nächsten Reset und einem erneuten Mounten der Partitionen aber nichts Auffälliges bzw. Verwertbares.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> So, für heute reichts mir. Ich kriege da irgendwas nicht gebacken. Wenn ich "startx" versuche, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung und der XServer startet nicht. Wenn ich stattdessen "xinit" benutze, startet der XServer zwar und zeigt auch ein XTerm-Fensterchen, aber die Maus bewegt sich nicht und auch eine Tastatureingabe ist unmöglich.
> 
> Schlimmer noch: alle Konsolen sind nicht mehr erreichbar, unhängig davon, ob es da eine gechrootete Umgebung gibt oder nicht. Nichts ist mehr möglich, der Rechner muß per reset-Knopf resolut heruntergefahren werden. Wenn ich eine Konfigurationsdatei hätte, wüßte ich wenigstens, daß ich selber was falsch gemacht habe und könnte nachschauen, ob es was zu korrigieren gibt. "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" zeigt nach dem nächsten Reset und einem erneuten Mounten der Partitionen aber nichts Auffälliges bzw. Verwertbares.

 

Das hört sich danach an als ob der evdev Treiber nicht geladen werden konnte, ist denn INPUT_DEVICE=evdev in der make.conf gesetzt? Wenn ja: Ist xf86-input-evdev installiert?

Es gibt immer einen Ausweg wenn der KErnel noch läuft.

Magic-SYSRQ (CONFIG_SYSRQ in der Kernel-Config auf y setzen)

Einfach STRG+ALT+Druck gedrückt halten und danach folgende Buchstaben

R: Übergebe Eingabemethoden weg von dem ders festhält an den Kernel (z.B. von X nach Kernel)

E: Terminiere alle laufenden Prozesse

I: Kille alle laufenden Prozesse

S: Sync

U: Unmount/Remount aller Laufwerke (remount mit ro)

B: reboot

Zusammengesetzt wird das zu REISUB oder rückwärts: BUSIER

Um den Rechner wirklich ordnungsgemäß herunterzufahren würde dir R reichen, danach solltest du wieder auf eine der Konsolen kommen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Das hört sich danach an als ob der evdev Treiber nicht geladen werden konnte, ist denn INPUT_DEVICE=evdev in der make.conf gesetzt? Wenn ja: Ist xf86-input-evdev installiert?

 

öhm ... nö. Wußte ich nicht. Habe ich beides jetzt gemacht, nach dem nächsten reboot von der CD ändert sich aber nichts am beschriebenen Zustand. Inzwischen habe ich mir emerge zerschossen: es gab immer eine Fehlermeldung über irgendeine defekte config.conf in einem Python-Verzeichnis unter /usr/lib64 die mich mit dem Hinweis auf irgendwas "deprecated" genervt hat, und weil das irgendein ebuild war, hab ich es kurzerhand gelöscht. Ich dachte, kommt ja wieder, wenn ich emerge fahre.  Denkste. Nun mag emerge selber gar nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, ich muß nicht die ganze Partition löschen und nochmal absolut von vorne anfangen.

Aber ich kriege grub eh auch nicht zum Laufen, dann werde ich am besten die Partition wegwerfen und neu formatieren. Ich wollte es mal mit ext4 probieren, das kenne ich sowieso noch nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Einfach STRG+ALT+Druck gedrückt halten

 

Das ist ein Problem. Ich habe eine komplett gelähmte rechte Hand und kann nur mit einer Hand tippen. Alles, wofür ich drei relativ weit voneinander entfernte Tasten drücken müßte, ist leider unmöglich, soweit reichen meine Finger nicht.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

tut mir leid, wenn ich ein wenig nerven muß: aber es hat bisher nix geholfen. 

Ich habe die gesamte Partition noch einmal weggeworfen und mit fdisk neu angelegt sowie mit mkfs.ext4 formatiert. Nach emerge gentoo-sources und dem Bau von genkernel (für einen "richtigen" Kernel muß ich mir etwas Zeit nehmen) habe ich zunächst nichts anderes gebaut als den XServer, also emerge xorg-server. Diesmal mit evdev. Das Ergebnis ist aber immer wieder dasselbe: mit "startx" bricht der Server ohne Fehlermeldung ab, auch in /var/log/Xorg.0.log steht nichts von einem Error (EE wäre ein kritischer Fehler). Wenn ich xinit versuche, startet der XServer zwar, aber in das Xterm-Fensterchen kann ich nicht mit der Maus, und es ist keine Tastaturangabe möglich. Außerdem geht auch wieder überhaupt nichts mehr, auch ein Wechsel auf eine andere Konsole ist nicht mehr möglich, es bleibt nichts anderes übrig als den ganzen Rechner mit Resetknopf neu hochzufahren.

Derselbe Rechner (gleiche CPU, Speicher, Grafikkarte) hat bis 2008 schonmal ein Gentoo enthalten, aber die Platte ist mit SMART-Fehlern ausgestiegen und mußte durch eine neue Platte ersetzt werden. Ich kann mich erinnern, daß ich bei einer Gentoo-Installation seitjeher das Problem hatte, daß der XServer nicht gleich starten wollte; aber da gab es eben noch eine Konfigurationsdatei.

Eine letzte Möglichkeit könnte noch darin liegen, daß ich eine NVidia-Grafikkarte drin habe. Und da gibt es wohl noch irgendwelche NVidia-Treiber, die ich jetzt noch ausprobieren kann, aber wenn das nichts bringt, muß ich aufgeben.

Edit: nach mehrmaligem Crash gibt es nun doch eine Fehlermeldung in /var/log/Xorg.o.log. Es ist eine einzige Zeile ganz zum Schluß:

```
(EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: invalid argument
```

Und nu?

----------

## smlki

Ich habe dieses Problem von Christoph auch. Seit dem letzen update (21.12.11) sind auch bei mir Tastatur und Maus in X blockiert und ein evdev-Problem ist das sicherlich nicht, denn das hatte ich zuletzt vor einem gefühlten Jahr. Ich benutze wie er den nvidia-Treiber.

Was mich besonders ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass ich gerade letztes Wochenende mein System neu aufgesetzt hatte und sehr glücklich darüber war, wie wunderbar alles lief.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ich würde jetzt am liebsten die Distribution wechseln, aber andere Distries haben mich bisher noch mehr enttäuscht.

Es wäre ziemlich hilfreich, wenn man die Xorg-Doku bzgl. rc-update, udev, dbus etc. überarbeiten würde, denn googlen hilft ja jetzt nicht viel.

Grüße

Sönke

----------

## smlki

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hört sich danach an als ob der evdev Treiber nicht geladen werden konnte, ist denn INPUT_DEVICE=evdev in der make.conf gesetzt? Wenn ja: Ist xf86-input-evdev installiert?
> 
> 

 

Die Log sagt bei mir, dass ein ABI-Konflikt vorliegt und deshalb evdev nicht geladen werden kann. Dummerweise hilft es kein Stück, wenn man den Kernel + Module neu baut und den nvidia-Treiber danach neu installiert, da der dieser offenbar einfach nicht mit dem Update von xf86-input-evdev klar kommt.

Ich werde nun versuchen, die xf-Pakete von gestern zu downgraden und mich dann wieder melden.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt immer einen Ausweg wenn der KErnel noch läuft.
> 
> Magic-SYSRQ (CONFIG_SYSRQ in der Kernel-Config auf y setzen)
> ...

 

Also muss ich wohl nochmal den Kernel kompilieren  :Sad: 

Mensch Gentoo, da habt ihr den nvidia-Nutzern ja ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht.

----------

## firefly

 *smlki wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> Das hört sich danach an als ob der evdev Treiber nicht geladen werden konnte, ist denn INPUT_DEVICE=evdev in der make.conf gesetzt? Wenn ja: Ist xf86-input-evdev installiert?
> 
>  
> ...

 

wenn es in der xorg.log steht dann hilft es nicht viel den kernel oder deren module neu zu bauen, du musst den xorg evdev treiber neu installieren.

```
-> emerge -1 xf86-input-evdev
```

----------

## smlki

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn es in der xorg.log steht dann hilft es nicht viel den kernel oder deren module neu zu bauen, du musst den xorg evdev treiber neu installieren.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nützt auch nichts, da sich dieses Paket seit März gar nicht mehr geändert hat. 

Tatsächlich helfen folgende Einträge in /etc/portage/package.mask:

```

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2

>=x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4

```

mit anschließendem

```
emerge -1 xorg-server
```

wobei ich xkeyboard-config "auf Verdacht" maskiert habe.

Grüße

Sönke

----------

## Max Steel

Doch das rebuilden von xf86-input-evdev hilft bei ABI-Problemen.

Aus folgendem Grund: der Treiber muss gegen die aktuellste VErsion von X gebaut werden.

Sonst kann unplausibles Verhalten auftreten, das wird im Vorraus abgefangen.

Ein ABI-Problem (hat nichts mit dem Abi zu tun) und ist im Prinzip sowas als würdest du verständlich um Pommes bitten und du bekommst aber Blumenkohl.

Hast du es wenigstens mal versucht?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *smlki wrote:*   

> Tatsächlich helfen folgende Einträge in /etc/portage/package.mask:
> 
> ```
> 
> >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2
> ...

 

hi,

ich bin ja für jeden Hinweis dankbar und probiere ihn sofort aus. Geholfen hat es in meinem Fall leider nicht. Erstmal gabs bisher gar keine /etc/portage/package.mask, was aber nichts zu bedeuten hat, die kann man ja erstellen. Ich habe dann 

```
emerge -1 xorg-server
```

 ebenfalls laufen lassen, da gab es ganz am Anfang aber einen Hinweis auf ein unbekanntes Atom in meiner neuen package.mask. Genutzt hat es wie gesagt nichts, es bleibt bei dem Fehler in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
(EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: invalid argument
```

fbdev habe ich aber gar nicht geholt, das ist als Abhängigkeit eingespielt worden, und ich kann es auch nicht rauswerfen. Ein Versuch mit 

```
emerge -P --verbose --nodeps xf86-video-fbdev
```

endet mit 

```
No packages selected for removal by prune
```

Ohne X macht es aber keinen Sinn, nun irgendetwas installieren zu wollen. Damit fällt Gentoo aus der Liste der benutzbaren Betriebssysteme komplett raus. Ich werde mich um eine andere Distribution bemühen müssen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Christoph Schnauß,

ich weiß das es mit dem X-Server nicht ganz so leicht unter Gentoo ist wie bei den anderen Systemen. Dies liegt nach meiner Vermutung an dem Use-Flag System von Gentoo.

Der X-Server macht hier mehr Probleme als bei einem Archlinux oder Ubuntu. Wenn du dich aber nicht darauf verlässt das er die Konfiguration selbst übernimmt. Solltest du mit dem Manuellen erstellen einer Konfiguration ebenfalls zum Ziel kommen.

Nach jedem Update vom X-Server ist es sehr wichtig das man auch die Xorg-Treiber-Pakte neu kompiliert. Damit sie zur Server Version passen. Bei mir sind das (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev oder x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard).

Eine kompletter Error-Log wäre hilfreich.

Schau ob so etwas in deiner /etc/make.conf drin steht:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

Installiere x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers...

```
emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

...und führe anschließend das obligatorische eselect aus:

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Auch würde ich wie oben beschrieben folgende Pakete noch mal neu bauen:

```
emerge -av x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
```

Wenn du eine Nvidia-Karte haben die halbwegs neu ist und die closed source nvidia-drivers, empfehle ich folgendes:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier      "GeForce"

  Driver          "nvidia"

  Option     "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection

```

Damit auch bestimmt der Nvidia-Treiber geladen wird und nicht andere alternativen.

Damit du auch eine Deutsche Tastatur hast hier noch meine Config-Datei für Keyboard und Maus:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

Identifier "keyboard"

Driver "evdev"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbModel" "evdev"

Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

Identifier "pointer"

Driver "evdev"

MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection

```

P.s: Diese Magic-Keys zum Neustarten sind Gold Wert. Um sie mit einer Hand bedienen zu können würde ich versuchen eine flache Tastatur zu bekommen und einen kleinen schweren Gegenstand den man anschließend z.B. auf die Taste legt verwenden. Hierfür müssen ja immer drei Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt werden. Steht z.B. eine Blei-Figur auf STRG und DRUCK könnte man mit einer Hand immer noch ALT mit dem Daumen drücken und die anderen Tasten mit dem Zeigefinger langsam durch tippen.

----------

## aleph-muc

Nach einem Update des X-Server habe ich auch ab und zu Probleme mit nicht mehr funktionierender Tastatur etc.

mir hilft dann immer 

```
emerge $(qlist -IC x11-driver)
```

damit werden alle Treiber die ich für X benötige neu gebaut.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ich weiß das es mit dem X-Server nicht ganz so leicht unter Gentoo ist wie bei den anderen Systemen. Dies liegt nach meiner Vermutung an dem Use-Flag System von Gentoo.

 

An sich ist die Geschichte mit den USE-flags durchaus ein interessantes Konzept. Aber derart schwer hat es mir der XServer früher nie gemacht. Ich verstehe vor allem nicht, warum er mir das gesamte System komplett lahmlegt, so daß ich nichtmal eine andere Konsole mit ALT-Fx aufrufen kann

 *Quote:*   

> Nach jedem Update vom X-Server ist es sehr wichtig das man auch die Xorg-Treiber-Pakte neu kompiliert.

 Schon klar. Nur mache ich ja kein Update, sondern eine Erstinstallation. Ich habe nun ersteinmal ein 

```
emerge -depclean
```

gefahren

 *Quote:*   

> Eine kompletter Error-Log wäre hilfreich.

 Würde ich gerne, kann ich in diesem Zustand aber noch nicht. Ich muß mir nahezu jeden Einzelbuchstaben merken, dann auf einen anderen Rechner umschalten und einzeln eintippen

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

steht so drin, ja.

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Das wird so empfohlen, auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß, was das bewirkt, und zusätzlich wird ein 

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

empfohlen

xf86-input-evdev, xf86-input-mouse und xf86-input-keyboard sind noch einmal neu eingespielt worden

```
[i]/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf[/i]

Section "Device"

  Identifier      "GeForce"

  Driver          "nvidia"

  Option     "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection

```

Eine /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf habe ich aus Gewohnheit nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf kopiert und entsprechend angepaßt. Allerdings ist es sehr schwierig, die Einträge anzupassen, was in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf zu finden ist, ist ja eher sowas wie ein Dummy

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> mir hilft dann immer 
> 
> ```
> emerge $(qlist -IC x11-driver)
> ```
> ...

 emerge beschwert sich, weil "qlist" ein unbekannter Befehl ist.

Na gut, schaun wir mal, vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch. Das nächste Problem wartet schon mit Grub, aber das gibt dann einen neuen Thread.

Danke für alle Hinweise

Edit:

so, kurz danach:

```
(II) -- Module nvidia: vendor "NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version=1.2.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(EE) -- NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

        system's kernel log for additional error messages

(II) -- UnloadModule "nvidia"   

(EE) -- Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

(EE) -- No drivers available

Fatal Server error: No screens found
```

Es wird ja der gentoo-Kernel von der CD gebootet, und nicht mein eigener neuer Kernel. Und offenbar hat der generische Kernel der CD keine NVIDIA-Unterstützung.  Also muß ich wohl oder übel nun endlich grub zum Funktionieren bringen, damit mein eigener Kernel gebootet werden kann.

Die neue /etc/X11/xorg.conf wird zwar benutzt, aber da fehlt wohl noch eine "Screen"-Section. Das kann ich noch reinkleben, ich habe noch eine drei Jahre alte xorg.conf im Archiv, die ich hoffentlich als Vorlage ausschlachten kann.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> emerge beschwert sich, weil "qlist" ein unbekannter Befehl ist. 

 

Dann fehlt dir das Paket app-portage/portage-utils

 *Quote:*   

> Ich verstehe vor allem nicht, warum er mir das gesamte System komplett lahmlegt, so daß ich nichtmal eine andere Konsole mit ALT-Fx aufrufen kann

 

Das ist das ja das verrückte. Ohne ein Keyboard-Treiber-Paket erkennt der X-Server NULL Tastatureingabe. Daher funktioniert auch kein alt-Fx. Aber ich habe mich da auch schon drüber geärgert des öfteren. Aber den Fehler mach man nicht oft dann hat sich das eingebrannt. Bei mir ist das aber mittlerweile nicht so schlimm weil ich per SSH notfalls von einem anderen Rechner eingreifen kann. 

Ich bin mir eben nicht sicher ob ein emerge -depclean das Treiber-Porblem bei den Versions-Nummern bemerkt. (Werde der Sache mal nachgehen.)

----------

## firefly

Ich glaub bevor du unnötig zeit beim konfigurieren des x-servers vergeudest solltest du erstmal ein bootfähiges grundsystem am laufen haben.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich glaub bevor du unnötig zeit beim konfigurieren des x-servers vergeudest solltest du erstmal ein bootfähiges grundsystem am laufen haben.

 

Den Glauben teile ich. Es hat bloß ewig gedauert,  bis ich Grub überhaupt zum Mitarbeiten überreden konnte, und so ganz richtig macht er es auch noch nicht (es gibt noch ein Windows auf der Platte, und das mag er nicht booten lassen). Aber das neue Gentoo kann ich aufrufen und nun von der Platte weiterwurschteln, wenn auch nicht sehr weit, weil nun die Internerbindung nicht mitmacht. Ohne Verbindung ist emerge aber nicht sehr hilfreich.

Allerdings startet jetzt der XServer wie gewünscht und läßt mich erstmal anstandslos in die XTerm-Fensterchen. Wie vermutet läßt also der von der CD gebootete Kernel die NVIDIA-Treiber erstmal unbeachtet.

Damit hat sich dieser Thread für mich erstmal erledigt, die Frage scheint gelöst, nun kommts bloß noch darauf an, ob die grafische Oberfläche, die ja noch her muß (ich bevorzuge KDE), nicht vielleicht herumzickt.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

nach vier Tagen ist es nun endlich gelungen, das neue System von der CD bzw. aus einer gechrooteten Umgebung zu lösen und komplett von der Platte zu starten. emerge wird jetzt vermutlich noch über Nacht zu tun haben, um KDE einigermaßen vollständig zu holen, bzw. die Teile, die ich haben will.

Eine Kleinigkeit noch: sobald ich KDE (oder eine andere grafische Oberfläche) habe, kann ich die Maus so umschalten, daß sie meiner linken Hand gehorcht. Geht das jetzt schon, so lange ich nur die hübschen grünen XTerm-Fensterchen habe? Könnte ja sein, daß ich in meiner /etc/xorg.conf dafür was eintragen könnte.

----------

